# Domestic Shipping



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a storage locker in Manila that I would like to have the contents shipped to Moalboal.

Does anyone have any experience with a shipping company that could pack everything, I assume that they would want to repack for shipping, and transport it to me in Moalboal?


It will be about 5 or 6 standard shipping boxes full to ship, Should be around the 100 kgs total. Any idea of the price?

It is household stuff that I stored and I had intended to go back to get it but ...Covid.... I can have a friend attend to allow the packing top occur at the locker location.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

OMO Rick but can you ask your mate to go and box it all up, contact a moving company in Manila for a price?
When we lived in Manila Ben (Get your mate to do this) got several prices from moving companies to ship our condo contents to the outlaws house 6 hours north,,,,,,,,, by car, 8/9 hours in the truck. We packed the smaller stuff into boxes but TV's, beds, dining, lounge suite, sound system etc they moved, from 7 floors up to the destination and was 12,500 pesos, 1,000 we paid for lunch including us and extra water and gave them another 1,000 for food on the way back to Manila, our choice. Those guys (4 of them) started at 6:30 am, had the truck unloaded into the outlaws house by 7:30 pm,,,,,,,,, then drove back to Manila. Long day for them.
We also traveled in the cab with the driver while the other 3 workers rode in the back of the pan tech, saved us 1,000 pesos in bus fares.
Your good friend, I do remember you speaking highly of him can do this for you? From your early postings I'm sure you trust him implicitly and you would do the same for him.
Better coming from a Filipino Rick. Good luck and I'm sure it will work out.
I also hope I am not speaking out of turn.

Cheer, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

BTW this was all within Luzon.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

There are no large items of furniture, just boxes of clothes, kitchen stuff etc. It would be several shipping boxes worth of stuff. If I could travel I would just hop on an airplane, take care of it and back in a couple of days at the most with the boxes going LBC.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

We ship items nearly every day to different areas of the Philippines and use JRS. If the items are not high value why not ask your friend to stick them in a box or bag and ask them to pick up. They also have a packaging service, but not sure of the prices. 

https://www.jrs-express.com/services/


----------

